# Branch vein retinal occlusion (BVRO)



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone else had this? I am having a series of eye injections that haven't helped (had 4 so far). I have trawled around the web and it seems a bit doom and gloom i.e. cannot be fixed.
I wondered if anyone on here had any experience and could share outcomes?
Thanks Iain


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look here
>BVRO<


----------

